

The Formation of a Blast Wave by a Very Intense Explosion (1950) [pdf] - anacleto
http://www3.nd.edu/~powers/ame.90931/taylor.blast.wave.II.pdf

======
teraflop
The title says 1945, but the article was written in 1949 and published in
1950.

~~~
ngoldbaum
L.I. Sedov was the first to publicly publish the blastwave similarity
solution, although Von Neumann and Taylor both derived it during the Manhattan
Project.

